# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Bodybuilding.gr Contest Coverage Team

## Polyneikos

To Βodybuilding.gr ετοιμάζεται για άλλη μια αγωνιστική περίοδο, να καλύψει την αγωνιστική περίοδο.
Το 2004, όταν ιδρύθηκε το site με πρωτοβουλία του *Παναγιώτη "Muscleboss" Βίτσα"*, πλαισιώθηκε το team με φίλους του αγωνιστικού αθλήματος, ενεργούς αγωνιστικούς και μη.





Μεγάλη συμμετοχή από τα πρώτα βήματα πλην του *Παναγιώτη Βίτσα* είχαν ο *Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου*, ο *Στράτος Αργυράκης* , ο *Γιάννης Αναγνώστου*, η *Τούλα Νομικού* (Τούλα δεν σε ξεχνάμε..), o *Νάσσερ Αμμάρι* οι οποίοι με την αγωνιστική τους εμπειρία ώθησαν και το υπόλοιπο team αλλά και τα απλά μέλη να παρακολουθούν και να συμμετέχουν ενεργά στην κάλυψη των ελληνικών αγώνων.
Ήταν κάτι που έλειπε, η "ζωντανή πληροφορία", τα νέα της επόμενης ημέρας , καθώς και η στήριξη των διοργανωτών καθολικά, όσο είναι αυτό εφικτό.




Σιγά-σιγά το team που παρακολουθούσε τους αγώνες μεγάλωνε με νέα πρόσωπα, με κοινή πορεία την συμμετοχή τους ως μέλη στο www.Bodybuilding.gr.
Οι καλύψεις των αγώνων γίνονταν ολοένα και πιο οργανωμένες, με φωτογραφίες και βίντεο που ενημέρωναν - μαζί με τα απαραίτητα σχόλια - τα αφιερώματα αγώνων στην Ενότητα Ελληνικοί Αγώνες.
Οι ανάγκες της εξέλιξης, ώθησαν τον Παναγιώτη να πρωτοπορήσει εξοπλίζοντας το Team με υπερσύγχρονο εξοπλισμό , αποκλειστικα για τις ανάγκες των αγώνων!
Πολλές φορές αστειευόμαστε μεταξύ μας , όταν διοργανωτές (εντάξει μας έμαθαν πλέον  :01. Mr. Green: ), αθλητές ή φίλοι αθλητών,  μας προσεγγίζουν με την προοπτική να τους εξασφαλίσουμε υλικό, ακόμα και επι πληρωμής, νομίζοντας ότι είμαστε επαγγελματίες φωτογράφοι.
Ο στόχος μας φυσικά ανέκαθεν ήταν να μην πουλάμε υλικό και να το βγάζουμε "στον αέρα" ελεύθερα και τάχιστα.
Το team απέκτησε με τον καιρό την  αναγνώριση και την καθολική παραδοχή της εθελοντικής προσπάθειας με στόχο αποκλειστικά την ενημέρωση από αγάπη προς το άθλημα.



*
Τα ταξίδια μας και οι προορισμοί μας αρκετοί, σε όλη την Ελλάδα.*
Παιδιά από όλη την Ελλάδα, συναντιόμαστε με αφορμή τους αγώνες στις αγωνιστικές περιόδους του Μαϊου και του Νοεμβρίου!
Οι αναμνήσεις πολλές και έντονες, οι πλάκες που γίνονται αλλά και η εμπειρία των αγώνων είναι ξεχωριστή όταν την βιώνεις ομαδικά !





Ανανεώνοντας συνέχεια την παρέα (κατ΄ουσίαν όλοι είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι), με μόνο γνώμονα την αγάπη στο bodybuilding, συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!
*Τα λέμε από κοντά λοιπόν και αυτή την περίοδο , μπροστά και πίσω από τις κάμερες του Bodybuilding.gr!*

----------


## beefmeup

ωραια θεμα Κωστα.. :03. Clap: 
η αληθεια ειναι πως μονο απο κοντα μπορει να εχει αποψη κανεις για τις πλακες κ την χαβαλεδιαρικη ατμοσφαιρα που υπαρχει στον παγκο του bodybuilding.gr σε αγωνες, κ φυσικα κ στην after φαγοκατασταση που ποτε δεν λειπει, για την συνεχεια του σχολιασμου "πισω" απο τις καμερες..

υ.γ, ρε κομπρετι τι μαλακι σπεσιαλ ειναι αυτο στην φωτο.. :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Το ξερω,μια αηδια σκετη...το χα αφησει υπερβολικα.Αλλαξε θεμα σε παρακαλω :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Blast from the past...

*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για τη όμορφη έκπληξη! Ωστόσο το θέμα έχει μια σημαντική παράλειψη.

Από το 2005 που εμφανίζονται οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες, μέχρι το 2009 οι καλύψεις ήταν περιστασιακές και χωρίς ιδιαίτερο βάθος. Μέχρι την ένταξη του *Κώστα Polyneikos* στην ομάδα, όπου πλέον οι καλύψεις πήραν άλλη διάσταση. Φυσικά διακρίνοντας τις ικανότητες και το μεράκι του Κώστα για το αντικείμενο, από τότε ηγείται τόσο στις καλύψεις των αγώνων όσο και των γενικότερων ζητημάτων της σελίδας και θεωρώ ότι είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί για αυτό.

Γενικά με όλα τα παιδιά που συμμετείχαν περάσαμε ωραίες στιγμές και θα συνεχίσουμε να περνάμε. Τα καλύτερα έρχονται και υπάρχει πλάνο ώστε μέσα στα επόμενα 2 χρόνια σε τεχνικό επίπεδο καλύψεων το Bodybuilding.gr να είναι ισάξιο των μεγάλων αμερικανικών ιστοσελίδων.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alextg

Τι μου θυμισες Κωστα .... παλιες ωραιες εποχες ... και μιας και εβαλες μερικες , ειπα να παραθεσω και εγω κανα 2 ακομα (που ημουν παρων) ....

----------


## Polyneikos

Που σαι βρε Αλέξη! Χαθήκαμε!
Είδες ωραίες αναμνήσεις και στιγμές που μας ενώνουν; :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μερικές ακόμη....

Το ιστορικό πανό, κρεμιέται το 2009 στον αγώνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ στην Κατερίνη
























υ.γ. Οι επόμενες που θα βάλω θα είναι αποκλειστικά απο τα τσιμπούσια...

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τι όμορφο θέμα Κώστα!

Κάποιοι από εμάς μπήκαμε στο φόρουμ rookies ακόμη για να αναζητήσουμε πληροφορίες.. Πέραν αυτών που ψάχναμε βρήκαμε και μια ζεστή ατμόσφαιρα κι εν τέλει δεθήκαμε διαδικτιακά με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη και γίναμε και καλοί φίλοι!
Οι αγώνες λοιπόν έγιναν μια καλή ευκαιρία να συναντήσουμε τους φίλους μας!

Ξέθαψα κι εγώ μερικές!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Θελω να ξεκινήσω με Ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ πρός τα Ανώτερα Μέλη της Διαχείρησης (Παναγιώτη,Κωστα) για την υποδοχή και την ένταξη στην ομάδα του BB.gr με τα όσα αυτο συνεπάγεται...

Θα μπορούσα να γράψω σελίδες (οπως και πολλοι απο εμας) για το πως ξεκίνησα,και πως συνέχισα βρίσκοντας εδώ το φόρουμ,και πως εξελίχθηκα να πώ καλύτερα,μεχρι που εφτασα να παίρνω μερος ΚΑΙ σε αγώνες Bodybuilding...

Το φόρουμ μου εχει χαρίσει ΜΟΝΟ ομορφες στιγμές,στιγμες ίσως που κιολας δεν πίστευα ποτε μου οτι θα ζήσω (ειτε πρίν ασχοληθω ειτε αφου μπήκα στο χώρο...)

Μεσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα,συναστράφηκα και γνώρισα αρκετα ατομα απο την ELITE της χώρας μας,παλιους αλλα και νέους αθλητές κ.ο.κ με τους οποίους ανέπτυξα και φιλίες...

Στην θέση μου στη συντονιστική ομάδα,προσπάθησα να προσφέρω όσο μπορούσα ειτε στις καλύψεις ειτε σε θέματα που αφορούσαν το φόρουμ...Νιώθω υπόχρεως τον παιδιών που με δέχτηκαν στην ομάδα,και με τη σειρά μου χαίρομαι πραγματικά οταν πολλοί φίλοι ξεπερνούν το ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ του ΚΑΝΑΠΕ και ερχονται με τη σειρα τους κοντα,να βοηθησουν και να συμμετέχουν ενεργά με τον τροπο τους( κ.Χρηστος+Τολης,Δημήτρης κ.ο.κ)...

Ακόμα θεωρώ οτι εχουμε αναπτύξει μια διαδικτυακή (και φυσικη) κοινότητα που εχει προσφέρει συνεχίζει να προσφέρει και συμβάλλει στην Ανάπτυξη του Αθλήματος ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ...Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για αυτο το ομορφο θέμα παρουσίασης ,και ευχομαι το bodybuilding.gr και η ομάδα του να ανεβαινει ενα σκαλί καθε φορα,και να ξεπεράσει την κορυφή...

Προσωπικά βεβαιως εσενα σε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ για πολλά...

Να ειστε πάντα δυνατοι και υγιείς ολοι...  ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ Η ΦΩΤΟ....BODYBUILDING.GR ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΩΝ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πέρασαν αρκετα χρόνια απο την πρώτη εγγραφή μας στο φόρουμ και το διαπιστώνουμε βλέποντας παλιές φωτο με μέλη που συνεχίζουν ακόμη και άλλα που δεν συμμετέχουν λόγω υποχρεώσεων και το κοινό είναι η αγάπη για την σωματική διάπλαση και τον τρόπο ζωής που απαιτεί , αγωνιστικοί οι μή 

και όπως έχω πεί κατα καιρούς οι αληθινοί φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος πολλες φορές μπορεί να είναι μη αγωνιστικά άτομα , γιατι συμμετέχουν καθαρα επειδη είναι φίλαθλοι και τούς αρέσει 

Ατομα όπως ο Μπήφ και όλοι αυτοι που πέρασαν συμμετείχαν ανιδιοτελώς, αφιερώνοντας πολύ απο τον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους και όπως λέω η μεγάλη μεταγραφή του φόρουμ είναι ο Κώστας που έχει εξελιχθεί και αυτός σε πολυεργαλείο συντονίζοντας όλους τους τομείς και παρουσιάσεις 

και κοινός στόχος και πολιτική είναι να λέμε τα δρώμενα του χώρου και να τα παρουσιάζουμε σωστα στην πραγματική τους διάσταση  και αν πρόκειται για καλό και υπάρχουν τεκμηριωμένες αλήθειες ας μπαίνει και λίγο το μαχαίρι μεχρι το κόκκαλο , αρκεί να υπάρχει αξιοπιστία και οχι κακοπροαίρεση 

Τελικά περνάμε ωραίες και ευχάριστες στιγμές όταν βρισκόμαστε και το τέλος των εκδηλώσεων πάντα μας βρίσκει σε ενα τραπέζι με εδέσματα  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι ωραιο θεμα για να βλεπουμε κ εμεις οι νεοτεροι (στο forum :01. Razz: ) ωραιες στιγμες απο τα παιδια που πρωτοξεκινησαν αυτη τη προσπαθεια απο αγαπη κ μερακι μονο για το αθλημα.
Ηταν πριν πεντε χρονια οταν τυχαια μπηκα στο Bodybuilding gr. κ ηταν η αιτια να με ξαναγυρισει πισω σε ενα απο τα πιο αγαπημενα κ αντιπρωσοπευτικα κομματια της ζωης μου.
Εκτος απο την συνεχη αντληση πληροφοριων που σιγουρα θα με βοηθουσε να ημουν καλυτερος τα χρονια που γυμναζομουνα εντατικα , η ζεστη αγκαλια που με δεχτηκαν αρχικα ο Πανος κ ο Κωστας κ μετα απο ολα τα παιδια ειναι το κυριοτερο για μενα που εχει σημασια.
Μην εχοντας κ πολυ σχεση με διαδικτιακη επικοινωνια (F.B. κλπ) μεσω αυτου του site μου δωθηκε η ευκαιρια να γνωρισω αξιολογα ατομα κ να κανω φιλιες που μερικες ακομη κ λιγες φορες να εχουμε βρεθει απο κοντα ,ειναι σαν να τους ηξερα απο παντα.
Να ειμαστε ολοι παντα καλα κ να περναμε οσο γινεται καλυτερα με αυτα που αγαπαμε....γιατι η ζωη περναει γρηγορα :01. Wink:

----------


## liveris

ωραιο αφιερωμα  :03. Thumb up:  χαρα μου που γνωρισα κ γω καποιους απο το team.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ  :01. Wink:  μονο φωτο απο ωραιες στιγμες με φιλους κ καποιους θρυλους του αθληματος ,που δεν θα ειχα τη δυνατοτητα να τις ζησω εαν δεν ημουν σ αυτη την ομορφη παρεα.



























Ουπς....η τελευταια μου ξεφυγε :01. Mr. Green:  σορρυ , ειμαι προθυμος για ban...τα λαθη πρεπει να πληρωνονται :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ  μονο φωτο απο ωραιες στιγμες με φιλους κ καποιους θρυλους του αθληματος ,που δεν θα ειχα τη δυνατοτητα να τις ζησω εαν δεν ημουν σ αυτη την ομορφη παρεα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ουπς....η τελευταια μου ξεφυγε σορρυ , ειμαι προθυμος για ban...τα λαθη πρεπει να πληρωνονται


Με τα 2 κορίτσια από την Μολδαβία τι στιγμές είχες κε Χρήστο που σου έμειναν αξέχαστες;;; Εεεεε;;;  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καταρχην δεν ειναι απο Μολδαβια αλλα απο Γεωργια ,δεν τοξερες; Εδω τα λαγωνικα  :01. Mr. Green: του φορουμ ψαξανε κ βρηκανε οτι ειναι κ παντρεμενες! :01. Sad:  :01. Razz: 

Τι στιγμες ειχα;; Μονο οπτικες! Δε βαριεσαι...καλες ειναι κ αυτες οταν χαιρεται το ματακι σου! :08. Turtle: 

Αλλος τις χαρηκε περισσοτερο που ειχε κ λιγο πιτσι-πιτσι κ τις .....φωτογραφησε μετα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

Eεεε, θελω και γω πασο για οταν θα καλυπτω τα τοπικα events  :01. Razz: 

Περα απο τη πλακα, ναι, ειναι δυνατον μεσα απο ενα φορουμ να δημιουργηθουν σχεσεις προσωπικες, φιλικες, και οχι μονο  :01. Wink: 
Οι περισσοτεροι ερχονται, βλεπουν, βαριουνται, φευγουν. Οι 10, 20 50 ομως, θα το δουν σαν κατι παραπανω απο μια απλη σλιδα. θα ειναι το δευτερο σπιτι (μαλλον η λεξη στεκι ειναι πιο σωστη)


keep going  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάνοπλο το team κάλυψης αγώνων του Bodybuilding.gr και στο δυνατό *2ημερο αγώνων στο Ναύπλιο ,* περάσαμε σούπερ! :03. Thumb up: 

















*
Ο Χρήστος με πόζα αλά Zane*  :01. Wink: 





To απαραίτητο Load για παγωτο :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Δυνατό παρεάκι! Και νέο μέλος βλέπω  :01. Wink:

----------


## Predator1995

τρομερο το team  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  αμα υπαρχει χωρος ακομα για εναν θα χαρω πολυ να βοηθησω και εγω στην επομενη καλυψη αγωνα  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μπράβο στην ομάδα , περάσατε όμορφα και κάνατε και σοβαρή δουλειά με την κάλυψη των αγώνων , στην όμορφη πόλη του Ναυπλίου όπου εκεί παρουσιάστηκα στο Στρατό στο Ναυπλιο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Μπραβο παιδια!!!

Ειστε πολυ ομορφοι και πολυ ωραιο παρεακι! Ετσι να συνεχισετε!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eτσι τους στρατολογουσα παλια τους νέους , τους σβέρκωνα 2-2  :01. Razz: 

Rambo & Dreiko 




Πανελλήνιο και Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα IFBB 2012 - Στυλίδα














ΦΑΪ - ΦΑΪ - ΦΑΪ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Τι δε θα δινα να ήμουν μια φορά παρών  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα παλιές ωραίες αξέχαστες στιγμές , κάθε φορά που βρισκόμασταν ήταν σαν γιορτή με τρελή διάθεση και καλή παρέα  :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τι ωραια που ηταν ....αυτα μενουν.

----------


## NASSER

Αξέχαστες αναμνήσεις! Ειδικά το γέλιο που έχει πέσει δεν περιγράφεται με λέξεις. ελπίζω να ζήσουμε ξανά τέτοιες στιγμές!

----------

